# ¿Quién anda aquí?



## ThinkerWen

Me parece genial que este sitio tenga un apartado especial para los hispano hablantes. Lo que me llama la atención es lo poco que se usa, ¿será que preferimos preguntar en inglés? O tal vez no es conocida esta muy valiosa herramienta. Me encanta esta comunidad y ojalá aunque sea alguien que quiera practicar su español, ponga algo por acá para comentar.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Sería buena cosa, ¿no? que viniera más gente para compartir ideas y charlar aquí.


----------



## siac

ThinkerWen said:


> Me parece genial que este sitio tenga un apartado especial para los hispano hablantes. Lo que me llama la atención es lo poco que se usa, ¿será que preferimos preguntar en inglés? O tal vez no es conocida esta muy valiosa herramienta. Me encanta esta comunidad y ojalá aunque sea alguien que quiera practicar su español, ponga algo por acá para comentar.


----------



## siac

Si no se a donde fueron todos ? Tenemos que activar el forum en español nuevamente


----------



## vinmar4

siac said:


> Si no se a donde fueron todos ? Tenemos que activar el forum en español nuevamente


Si, estoy de acuerdo !


----------



## MousetersInc

ThinkerWen said:


> Me parece genial que este sitio tenga un apartado especial para los hispano hablantes. Lo que me llama la atención es lo poco que se usa, ¿será que preferimos preguntar en inglés? O tal vez no es conocida esta muy valiosa herramienta. Me encanta esta comunidad y ojalá aunque sea alguien que quiera practicar su español, ponga algo por acá para comentar.


¡Hola (à un posto que hace un año medio de edad)! Para mi, una persona non latino, la pregunta de cual linguaje una persona otra se prefere es una importante. Quizas se quiere practicar el inglés; quizas (probabalmente) su inglés es mejor que mi español. Ciertamente, hay mas informacion disponible en ingles que en español, y quizas por eso los que buscan respuestas van a otros lugares. ¡Pero sin duda, hay mas que hablan español que aman à Disney, y esporo que encuentren su camino aquí!


----------



## yulilin3

ThinkerWen said:


> Me parece genial que este sitio tenga un apartado especial para los hispano hablantes. Lo que me llama la atención es lo poco que se usa, ¿será que preferimos preguntar en inglés? O tal vez no es conocida esta muy valiosa herramienta. Me encanta esta comunidad y ojalá aunque sea alguien que quiera practicar su español, ponga algo por acá para comentar.


Hola, soy una de las nuevas moderadoras de este foro y quisiera que hubiese mas gente aqui, vamos a tratar de mantener este foro al dia, informando de todos los acontecimientos actuales, si tienen familia o amigos que esten planificando venir a Disney World o Disneyland, y que hablen español, por favor compartan esta pagina.
Tambien queria agregar que esperamos tener noticias de algo bien emocionante en el futuro cercano para la audiencia hispana/latina en nuestros canales sociales


----------



## Tompson999

MousetersInc said:


> ¡Hola (à un posto que hace un año medio de edad)! Para mi, una persona non latino, la pregunta de cual linguaje una persona otra se prefere es una importante. Quizas se quiere practicar el inglés; quizas (probabalmente) su inglés es mejor que mi español. Ciertamente, hay mas informacion disponible en ingles que en español, y quizas por eso los que buscan respuestas van a otros lugares. ¡Pero sin duda, hay mas que hablan español que aman à Disney, y esporo que encuentren su camino aquí!



Cierto, pero tam bien la gente no solo buscan informacion, vienen para charlar.


----------



## MousetersInc

Claro que si. ¡Disney no es un destino, es un modo de vida!


----------



## claritalopez

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Sería buena cosa, ¿no? que viniera más gente para compartir ideas y charlar aquí.


----------



## claritalopez

Hola Mary Jo, cuanto debo pagar por la membresia Gold?


----------



## ___Jman___

claritalopez said:


> Hola Mary Jo, cuanto debo pagar por la membresia Gold?


A que se refiere? Cual membresía está a la venta?


----------



## albertro

yulilin3 said:


> Hola, soy una de las nuevas moderadoras de este foro y quisiera que hubiese mas gente aqui, vamos a tratar de mantener este foro al dia, informando de todos los acontecimientos actuales, si tienen familia o amigos que esten planificando venir a Disney World o Disneyland, y que hablen español, por favor compartan esta pagina.
> Tambien queria agregar que esperamos tener noticias de algo bien emocionante en el futuro cercano para la audiencia hispana/latina en nuestros canales sociales



Este foro ha estado aqui por mucho tiempo y lamentablemente no ha tenido mucho publico.  Creo que se debería mercadear mas para atraer al publico latino.

Saludos,


----------



## simonsayz

Estoy aquí ahora! Yo solo aprendiendo espanol por 2 meses. Yo quiero estar activo aqui.


----------



## Durski

que?


----------

